# Vitamix mark 20



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I just purchased a functioning Vitamix mark 20 at a friend's yardsale. Great price, $20, but I can't find info on the internet. Can I grind wheatberries in it or is it more for use as a blender? Should the lid have included a gasket along the inside of it? I will try to insert a picture to show where I mean. Any other tips that anyone would share... Besides have fun . ...


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd try contacting Vitamix, according to their timeline that blender is from the 50s-60s


----------

